# T5 meyer pump parts needed



## njdaveskiing (Feb 11, 2013)

Hi, I have an old Meyer T5/T6 plow pump that needs rebuilding of parts. I need kits 2005392, 2005393, 2005394, and(or) 2009375(09375). Does any body know where I can get any or all of these parts for a reasonable cost. My plow raises good, but lowers fast with cable lever fully closed. Have not disassembled yet. I would probably need the seals. Metal parts I can make. This plow is only used on our small farm, not commercially. If you know of any dealer that still stocks these parts please let me know.ussmileyflag


----------



## cowbay (Dec 7, 2009)

Wow that is a blast from the past. Have you looked at Angelo plow parts website


----------



## cowbay (Dec 7, 2009)

Go on eBay there is a unit like that for sale and cheap


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Try Storks Automotive in PA.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Meyer hasn't supported that unit in decades. Seal Kits are not available and any old one laying around is goping to have dried out seals and o-rings. 

have you ever taken it apart? Very basic, uses a piston pump instead of gear pump but I'm not sure a rebuild will slow the drop, that is gate controlled and is what it is. You might try adjusting the cable so it doesn't open the gate as far.


----------



## njdaveskiing (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks for the reply. I sent an e-mail to Angelos, no reply yet.


----------



## njdaveskiing (Feb 11, 2013)

Don't think I need another unit, just seals. If I can't get seals I may have to buy an E47


----------



## njdaveskiing (Feb 11, 2013)

Storks has kits but are very expensive. I think they want me to buy another pump for the price.


----------



## njdaveskiing (Feb 11, 2013)

Basher, I've never taken it apart but will very soon. My guess is I would need seals and I may be able to get those generic. The motor, pump casing, and rod are in excellent shape. If I have to make steel, brass, or aluminum parts I can do that. Since I am retired I have a little extra time. I've had it partially apart to replace piston seal and clean it out but never disassembled the bottom end. If the seals are there and worn I can match them up unless they are very special. Do you know if they are?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Been decades since I took one apart. You might look to see if you can sell it for what you need to buy a E-46. A working T-6 is very desirable to the guys restoring the old jeeps 1st gen Broncos and Int. Scouts. That is the unit that would have been OEM on the early "C" series jeeps and period correct for others.I have one customer still using his CJ-3B to plow his own drive, while his T-6 is still functioning he has changed to a E-46 to preserve the OEM parts. 

You don't need the PA block that a E-47 contains though if you bought a used E-47 you could remove the block and convert to E-46 and sell the PA block.

What fluid are you using?


----------



## njdaveskiing (Feb 11, 2013)

*T5 pump*

Basher, thanks for the reply. Interesting that you mention people using the T5 on older jeeps, broncos, etc. Mine is on a 62 Willys wagon w/307 chevy. My dad bought this in the late 70s to do the farm driveway.It may be a good idea to sell the T5 to recoup some of the money to buy an E46, but first I may disassemble it to see if I can restore it functionally. I don't remember the exact name of the fluid, but it's blue, in a blue bottle, and is meant for snowplows. The plow and fluid is in a garage at the farm 1/4 mi. away. Oh, what is PA? Is that power angle?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

IMO you DO NOT need strip it down. This is one of the VERY few times I'll ever say this, drain that sucker and refill with UTF or automatic transmission fluid. 

The premium snowplow fluids are a much lower viscosity fluid then the T-5/6 was meant to run on. That means the fluid flows though what are HUGE openings when compared to the comparative pinholes of today's electrically controlled valves. Makes pump lift faster and with less strain on the motor and battery but lets it drop faster also.

Back in the day everybody ran either UTF and then as it became more common ATF in those pumps. Premium plow fluids (Aircraft hydraulic) never became popular or even readily available until the advent of pumps using the electrically controlled valves everyone is familiar with today.

Again you could try adjusting the cable so it doesn't move the lever as far restricting the size of the opening. far


----------



## njdaveskiing (Feb 11, 2013)

Well guys I finally got to disassemble, clean, and refurbish my T5 plow pump. It's a very simple system of mostly ball type check valves and only 4 seals. One seal is the 1 1/4od piston cup seal and the other is the lowering lever seal which I used 3/32 graphite sealing cord wrapped 3 times. The other two are the motor shaft and piston rod cover. Didn't need to replace the last two. The piston seal can be bought from a seal dealer and the cord can be bought from home depot or seal dealer. I made a new lower housing gasket. The piston cup seal lasted about 30 yrs. The only problem I see in the future is the piston rod cylinder has pitting that may shorten the life of the piston seal cup. I'll worry about that when I'm 90. I mounted, filled w/ATF and tested it and the plow doesn't drop at all, so all I'll need is snow next winter. I also got the T5 Expl. view and parts list. The T5 is different then the T6 which uses a few other seals.


----------

